# UDM vs BMW Mini MK1...........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..............:wave:

Now this is an interesting detail that I completed on Sunday and when I say interesting I mean 'interesting'.............

The person that got me started on this detailing lark a long time ago is responsible for this work and it would have been rude not to have taken on this challenge so last year when Rob and I attended to his MK4 Golf, I knew that there was a chance that he would suggest that some of his mates got their motors done, so this was Rob's Golf:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79803

Now being a black car the result's IMHO always come up trumps, especially if it's a heavily swirled car which will go from glossy black to hazy grey. Rob's friend had such a car which I had known about for some time and everytime we spoke about getting it done it was clear it wasn't a priority and I left it at that but recently Jay contacted me and said he had to get it done sooner rather than later so I agreed to take on the challenge...........:thumb:

The challenge was simple, a BMW Mini MK1, which wasn't loved really and had suffered from magnetic and sticker advertising for Jay's company. Now this is where it get's interesting as Sunday I arrived at Jay's to find the Mini looking as follows:










Wheels looked like a nightmare but also it was clear the wheels had been rotated:



















Advertising Magnet evidence on the tailgate:










And on the Rear Wing:










Not sure what had been tried here:





































Some serious RDS marks:










Slightly dirty interior:









































































So it looked like a tough day at the office, so to speak but I didn't have time to hang around so I began the detail................:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

Now as on my last detail, the pictures may not have been as in-depth and this detail will follow the same set-up, purely because I had a lot to get done............

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















Working with these products I managed to achieve the following:










While the wheels were off I cleaned the wheel arches with some Megs APC, Megs Large Brush and the Pressure Washer with the front drivers wheel arch looking as follows - before:










After:










Driver's Rear Arch - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Front Arch - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Rear Arch - Before:










And before the after I would like to introduce my new toy, the Arcan Trolley Jack:










Can't stress how good this jack is for the money and makes wheel removal so much easily, so the wheel arch then looked like this:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Citrus Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










After a rinsing, including blasting all the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap the car looked as follows:










The car was then foamed:










And washed with the 2BM:










And rinsed again to leave the following:










It was pretty evident that there was no protection on the paintwork:










I then decided to clay the car with some Elite Yellow Clay and some Megs Last Touch, after the bonnet the clay looked as follows:










And after the door:










Safe to say there was a fair bit of contamination on the paintwork............:doublesho

The car was then rinsed again and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying towel with the aid of some Megs Last Touch:










The car then looked as follows:










I then went around the car taping up with some 3M 3434 tape:










With another Costco purchare at hand - floor tiles, UDM with pads and polished ready I marked up and area on the Passenger Door and looked at what lay ahead:





































Now you can see from the above pictures where the magnetic sign had been but also if you look closely some evident of some repair work on the door........:doublesho

With this in mind I started with the 3M Polishing Pad and the Megs 205 but this did very little and I knew that I needed something with some more cut so I went for the Megs Burgundy Pad and the Megs 105 polsih, this worked well and with a follow up of the 3M Polishing Pad and the Megs 205 I achieved the following:



















Not 100% correction but a heck of a lot better, so I completed the rest of the door:














































Happy with this I moved around the rest of the car and then moved onto the next shocking panel, the Passenger Rear Wing - Before:










After:










A-Pillar - Before:










After:










Tailgate - Before:



















After:



















Other half of the tailgate - Before:



















After:



















Driver's Rear Wing - Before:



















After:










Driver's Door - Before:



















After:



















Bonnet - Before:










After:



















So before I packed up the UDM, I snapped a couple of the set up I had during the day:



















So the car was then rinsed and showed some signs of better protection:










I also popped the bonnet at this point to see a reasonably dusty engine bay which I rinsed and cleaned with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:










The car was then looking as follows after another drying session with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Zaino AIO using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










Then I applied some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad to the front windscreen:










I then went around the inside of the car using Henry, Microfibre Mitt, Megs Carpet Cleaner and the Megs Slide Lock Brush:










For the interior trim I applied some Aerospace 303 Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










Then I used the same items for the Engine Bay:










I then applied some CG New Car Smell:










I then applied some Megs Tyre Shine via an Applicator Pad:










And finally I went around the car with some Zaino Z8 and a Microfibre cloth:










*The Results*








































































































































And that's it.............

This was one of those details that tests you as I realise what can be achieved with the DA and what can't, the paintwork IMHO looks a lot better but it's a shame I couldn't get everything out...........

On the positive side the Trolley Jack was a big success and it's one of the best items I have bought in a long time, sorry that there were no pictures of Jules but rest assured she will be back.............:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always............


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Top Quality work like always:thumb: 

I love blacks to detail as the owners can never believe how glossy and deep you get the finish :argie:

Where did you get the jack and gazebo from?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work mate and a very nice turn around :thumb:


----------



## Andy2407 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice work there Simon.

And a good warning for anyone considering magnetic advertising boards!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mate as usual, top stuff:thumb:

Well documented and a very enjoyable read.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice finish mate, i do like that Skoda, especially on the rims bt a great turnaround on the Mini:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

looked like a tough cookie - awesome results as per usual.
A++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

You could have tried another hit with #105 or IP to knock out those RDS and deeper scratches, but I guess time was an issue...

An excellent turn-around though, the car was a wreck, detailing-wise.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Simon.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I do love to see mini's looking at their best, cracking turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work on a tough day for any detailer, I bet you though "ok it's a Mini shouldn't take me too long............(many hours later)...........ok I underestimated the swirls a little on this one!!"

You had your work cut out Si and still achieved great results, top work lad.

Howard


----------



## flyboy-ben (Mar 1, 2009)

great job as always fella


----------



## campion007 (May 1, 2008)

Loving your work simon !

Told you this would be a tough one - but you cant have it easy all the time 

excellent work mate - i said for you to do it as i knew you would make it nice again - and nice it is,

just seen the car and even after being rained on the car still looks mint,

it was a very tough detail to do but you came up trumps again :thumb:

nice work mate - we will have to catch up soon, pop round for a cuppa with the mrs anytime,

catch up soon buddy.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice work pal.

Liking the gazebo also - is it yours?

What did you use on the exterior trim?! Wheel arches etc.

Jim


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Simon, as always it was a great read.

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work as usual Simon  cool trolley jack as well - but do you ever use axle stands?:doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work as usual.... I know how hard those minis are to work on with a DA....

Well done mate!

:thumb:


----------



## slanguage (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice work!!!
That car was in a bad way.


----------



## octygone (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice one Simon :thumb: is Zaino your first choice now for polish


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Excellent results achieved again Simon, and another enjoyable write up, keep them comming :thumb:

Bill


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Another very thorough write up climaxing in a lovely detailed motor... just what it's all about!

Very well done!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice job! like the gazeebo thing!

oh, and that jacks are the Best!!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Can't stress how good this jack is for the money and makes wheel removal so much easily, so the wheel arch then looked like this:


That is a lovely tool mate but (you know what's coming here) jacks are for LIFTING and do not provide a safe or stable work platform. I really hope you will see sense and start using axle stands on a regular basis. I can't stress enough how important this is.

Please understand I'm not whinging :wave: just concerned for your safety and the safety of those who work with you. Lots of people read your excellent write-ups; they'll see cars you work on balanced on a jack and think that is an acceptable, safe way to work. It isn't.

I have first hand experience of what happens when a jack collapses, you won't have any time to get out of the way and the results ain't pretty.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting write up there! Hopefully this isn't a noob question but how come you didn't go at it a rotary? From my limited understanding, it might have given you better and quicker results?

No experience obviously, just going on what I've seen on here. Either way, great turn around, definitely looks a whole lot better now. I do love a nice tidy interior as well.

Also liking your octavia, is that your work wagon then?


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

Top work as per usual Si, :thumb:

The results are alot better after just one hit, Like you said though you are starting to realise the limitations of a DA, Dont beat about the bush mate and get yourself a Rotary, you will never look back and the DA will still come in extremely useful for tight areas and applying certain types of LSP's.

As others have said, where is ya gazebo from?



ade33 said:


> That is a lovely tool mate but (you know what's coming here) jacks are for LIFTING and do not provide a safe or stable work platform. I really hope you will see sense and start using axle stands on a regular basis. I can't stress enough how important this is.
> 
> Please understand I'm not whinging :wave: just concerned for your safety and the safety of those who work with you. Lots of people read your excellent write-ups; they'll see cars you work on balanced on a jack and think that is an acceptable, safe way to work. It isn't.
> 
> I have first hand experience of what happens when a jack collapses, you won't have any time to get out of the way and the results ain't pretty.


I kind of have to agree with him on this Si, But I wont rant at you as much.

Last thing any of us want is for you to be loosing bodyparts if a car falls off a Jack.



Mother-Goose said:


> Interesting write up there! Hopefully this isn't a noob question but how come you didn't go at it a rotary? From my limited understanding, it might have given you better and quicker results?
> 
> No experience obviously, just going on what I've seen on here. Either way, great turn around, definitely looks a whole lot better now. I do love a nice tidy interior as well.
> 
> Also liking your octavia, is that your work wagon then?


Its a Superb Mother Goose, Bigger than the Octavia and every bit as Yummy as one too. :thumb:


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks ace....but....exhaust tips?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Hell fire, that paint was in a right old two and eight, shocking for its young age....you made a fantastic job of it though


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

patonbmw said:


> Where did you get the jack and gazebo from?


I honestly can't remember now where I got it from, it was an online shop and it was in the sale for around £100..........



toni said:


> You could have tried another hit with #105 or IP to knock out those RDS and deeper scratches, but I guess time was an issue...
> 
> An excellent turn-around though, the car was a wreck, detailing-wise.


Your quite right mate but time was of the essence as always and I had to complete the whole car to a reasonable standard and time was passing by........



HC1001 said:


> Great work on a tough day for any detailer, I bet you though "ok it's a Mini shouldn't take me too long............(many hours later)...........ok I underestimated the swirls a little on this one!!"
> 
> You had your work cut out Si and still achieved great results, top work lad.
> 
> Howard


Never under-estimate the BMW paintwork Howard, I went in there knowing it would be a nightmare and it sure was............



campion007 said:


> Loving your work simon !
> 
> Told you this would be a tough one - but you cant have it easy all the time
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob and just hope that Jay was happy, did see it today but only at the last minute.............

Will catch up with you soon...........:thumb:



Jim W said:


> Nice work pal.
> 
> Liking the gazebo also - is it yours?
> 
> ...


Gazebo is mine mate and I have two of them would you believe but one is now used for spares...........

I used the Megs Tyre Shine would you believe as it has yielded good results in the past........:thumb:



fiestadetailer said:


> nice work as usual Simon  cool trolley jack as well - but do you ever use axle stands?:doublesho


Sure do mate but on this occasion I left them at home, seem to always forget something..........



octygone said:


> Nice one Simon :thumb: is Zaino your first choice now for polish


Sure is now Rob, intending on bringing some more Zaino items back from the US next month............:thumb:



ade33 said:


> That is a lovely tool mate but (you know what's coming here) jacks are for LIFTING and do not provide a safe or stable work platform. I really hope you will see sense and start using axle stands on a regular basis. I can't stress enough how important this is.
> 
> Please understand I'm not whinging :wave: just concerned for your safety and the safety of those who work with you. Lots of people read your excellent write-ups; they'll see cars you work on balanced on a jack and think that is an acceptable, safe way to work. It isn't.
> 
> I have first hand experience of what happens when a jack collapses, you won't have any time to get out of the way and the results ain't pretty.


Thanks for the advice there and I completely take it on board............



Mother-Goose said:


> Interesting write up there! Hopefully this isn't a noob question but how come you didn't go at it a rotary? From my limited understanding, it might have given you better and quicker results?
> 
> No experience obviously, just going on what I've seen on here. Either way, great turn around, definitely looks a whole lot better now. I do love a nice tidy interior as well.
> 
> Also liking your octavia, is that your work wagon then?


I started on a DA mate and have two currently, I don't wish to pay UK prices for a Rotary so will invest in one when I visit the US in the next few months, thing is that you can acheive OK results with a DA and when you have a couple of them spending another £200 on a Rotary doesn't seem the way to go but I am fully aware that I need to make the step and it will happen shortly................:thumb:

Oh no, Octavia? Never say that to a Superb driver, they won't be happy............:lol:

It's a Superb mate and it's based on the Passat B5.5 platform with longer rear chassis by 6 inches, which can be seen in the rear doors...........:thumb:



paul2505 said:


> Top work as per usual Si, :thumb:
> 
> The results are alot better after just one hit, Like you said though you are starting to realise the limitations of a DA, Dont beat about the bush mate and get yourself a Rotary, you will never look back and the DA will still come in extremely useful for tight areas and applying certain types of LSP's.


Nah I don't think I will ever use my DA's for apppying LSP's, just seems lazy to me and I prefer the manual approach and I have been aware fo the DA's limitations for a long time but I know of plenty of people in the US that use a DA achieving 100% correction work but I know that a Rotary is the next step, everything comes to he who waits...........:thumb:



Consultant said:


> Looks ace....but....exhaust tips?


Nothing I could do with that mate, completely rusted through, needs a new backbox really............


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice work ther mate and another good write up from you.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

What a state that was in, great work :thumb:
The wheels came up really good, they are a lot newer than the car (2nd Gen alloys). Looks like the chrome trim has come off the exhaust, backboxes rust pretty quickly on 1st Gen MINI's.


----------



## flying dutchman (Dec 27, 2007)

You 've worked a miracle.... Top results!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Aero said:


> What a state that was in, great work :thumb:
> The wheels came up really good, they are a lot newer than the car (2nd Gen alloys). Looks like the chrome trim has come off the exhaust, backboxes rust pretty quickly on 1st Gen MINI's.


Thanks for the reply and Jay had told me that the wheels had been put on afterwards..............:thumb:

Chrome trim may have well come off but there was so much rust I just couldn't tell...........:doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

To those of you that asked about the gazebo this is the one I bought but it was £99.99 back when I bought it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00198C0N2/ref=pe_5301_16410991_pe_ar_w1


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Smashing turnaround on the paint - it really was shocking
you missed the exhaust though


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

As my previous post mate...........:thumb:



Baker21 said:


> Nothing I could do with that mate, completely rusted through, needs a new backbox really............


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Stunning job ! mate ! Excellent !! :thumb:


----------

